# Do Rotiform wheels require cone or ball seat bolts?



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

I bought a used set of 3 piece classic NUE's and I need to know if Rotiform wheels require cone or ballseat style wheel bolts. 

The original owner won't get back to me. :banghead:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Did it occur to you to just email rotiform? I bet they know...


----------



## JLMK4VR (Jan 5, 2014)

87vr6 said:


> Did it occur to you to just email rotiform? I bet they know...


I know this thread is old, however I've been wondering the same thing. ECS pointed me towards a thread where Rotiform states they use a ball seat. However I haven't been able to find a single other person who has said anything other than that Rotiforms require a conical seat lug. I've emailed Rotiform about this, have not yet heard back though.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

I get numerous questions about ball and conical seat, as already stated it's best to contact the manufacture to make 100% sure. You can also do a quick visual test - run your finger down the lug bore to feel what style taper the seat could be. Not a bad idea to have some conical and ball seat bolts on hand for test fitting. 


Andy


----------



## JLMK4VR (Jan 5, 2014)

ECS Tuning said:


> I get numerous questions about ball and conical seat, as already stated it's best to contact the manufacture to make 100% sure. You can also do a quick visual test - run your finger down the lug bore to feel what style taper the seat could be. Not a bad idea to have some conical and ball seat bolts on hand for test fitting.
> 
> 
> Andy



Hey, just wanted to say your companies service is top notch. The fact that you all have people on forums helping out with miscellaneous issues really sets you apart from others. Almost everything I get from my car is from ECS. I recently needed bulbs for my headlights and could have gone to the store but ordered from you because your shipping is fast, customer service responds fast always and is generally helpful. Anyways just saying thanks for being so helpful.

Jack


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

JLMK4VR said:


> Hey, just wanted to say your companies service is top notch. The fact that you all have people on forums helping out with miscellaneous issues really sets you apart from others. Almost everything I get from my car is from ECS. I recently needed bulbs for my headlights and could have gone to the store but ordered from you because your shipping is fast, customer service responds fast always and is generally helpful. Anyways just saying thanks for being so helpful.
> 
> Jack


Thank you for the kind words and support, very much appreciated!

You can always PM me if you need anything else, just glad to help out. :thumbup::thumbup:


Andy


----------

